
Waze machine learning - dugluak
I use Waze for my daily commute to work. For the most part I follow the route that it suggests, but towards the end I take a slightly different route which saves about half a mile. I wish Waze could learn from this. Don&#x27;t know if it already learns better routes from users but certainly not in my case.
======
mababio
Or When you turn the wrong way and ways shows that you save time.You're
suppose to save time by following Wave, no?

